# Dumb Guy Force Feeding His Piranha...



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Check out this moron force feeding his piranha...What an idiot. Does anyone else here feeds their P's this way. Can it benefit the fish in any ways?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsDm-iTkM3E


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I really7 dont see the point of this, and does anyone else see a seerra in the tank at 0.24


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

If there's any justice in this world...he'll get the tip of her finger.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What a fuckin' moron.









I hear a baby in the background... I hope he treats the baby better than he does his piranha...

Thing is... there's just way too many fucktards in the world who need their asses beaten.
We can't possibly get to them all.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I bet he is a member here and can shed some light on this stupid ass video.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I looked up his video on YouTube and he's from an asian country.
Probably no communicating with him, although I left him a post on his video.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

never mind


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

That's definitely a manny in there, and I don't think it's a divided tank..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

bricklr said:


> never mind


You did that yesterday too brick... spit it out man!


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> never mind


You did that yesterday too brick... spit it out man!








[/quote]

Gotta watch what I say...too many "sensitive" people around here.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

f*ck 'em.









(But I think I know what you were gonna say... I was gonna say something similar but caught myself in the 'nick of time.')


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Where is the Manny in the top tank? I seen one in the bottom tank I think..lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

shaneb said:


> Where is the Manny in the top tank? I seen one in the bottom tank I think..lol


X2 i only saw one in the bottom tank


----------



## roidrage03 (Aug 15, 2010)

wow dudes a douche. beautiful fish getting treated terribly. this is sad.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh snap, I didn't even realize there were two layers of tanks. I watched it again, I agree with the bottom tank theory. But either way, who the f*ck force feeds their fish.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe the Piraya was sick and he was tryin to rehabilitate it? It didn't look healthy to me when he put it back in the tank... Then again it was out of the water for a while ...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Maybe the Piraya was sick and he was tryin to rehabilitate it? It didn't look healthy to me when he put it back in the tank... Then again it was out of the water for a while ...


thats what i thought, maybe it hasn't been eating for a while so he's trying to force some food into it. and yea theres a manueli in the tank

according his other video that piraya does look sick





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XF3FpyYfxOk


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Yep fish defiantly looks sick. I guess we shouldn't assume anything till we know more of the facts. After watching the other videos it appears he is actually worried and trying to keep his fish alive.

Just for the record the Manny is in a diff tank then the pygos


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

just rewatched the video again, the manueli is at the bottom tank and the pygo shoal is at the top.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

maybe he is sick because is owner is retarted and doesnt know how to take proper care of his fish....but then again thats just speculating


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I speak fluent Thai and the guy is clearly saying _"I'm force feeding this piece of sh*t piraya because I'm a prick and I like to torture my animals. In my next video I'm gonna cut it's lips off so it looks like a bad azz!"_


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

for P-man:

ฉันกำลังให้อาหารชิ้นส่วนของ piraya อึนี้เพราะผมหนามและผมชอบการทรมานสัตว์ของฉันในวิดีโอต่อไปของฉันฉันกำลังจะตัดริมฝีปากมันปิดเพื่อให้ดูเหมือนว่าลาไม่ดี

^^^^this is vvvvv
_"I'm force feeding this piece of sh*t piraya because I'm a prick and I like to torture my animals. In my next video I'm gonna cut it's lips off so it looks like a bad azz!"_


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Buck, I wrote you a little poem:


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't see video nor do I want too. But how can you judge this guy on a minute or two of video? I know if I had a several hundred dollar fish that's came halfway around the world & is refusing to eat & knocking on deaths door I wouldnt be afraid to force feed him a couple times to stimulate his appetite or to get some vitamins in him.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> maybe he is sick because is owner is retarted and doesnt know how to take proper care of his fish


The other pygos seem to be fine So I dont think thats the case. If it was all his other fish would be sick.

Also the fact his manny isn't sick leads me to believe he has somewhat of a idea on what he is doing. Everyone says they are super sensitive and if he didn't know how to take proper care it would more then likely be dead.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Hey Buck, I wrote you a little poem:


i cant copy and paste this...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I can't see video nor do I want too. But how can you judge this guy on a minute or two of video? I know if I had a several hundred dollar fish that's came halfway around the world & is refusing to eat & knocking on deaths door I wouldnt be afraid to force feed him a couple times to stimulate his appetite or to get some vitamins in him.


Agreed...but it would have to be a last ditch effort . (maybe that is the case here)


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> never mind


You did that yesterday too brick... spit it out man!








[/quote]

he dont spit it out he swallows


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> never mind


You did that yesterday too brick... spit it out man!








[/quote]

he dont spit it out he swallows








[/quote]









Thanks Cuz....now EVERYBODY knows we're LOVERS!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

i just got


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That fish is STRESSED.

What a prick. I'd definitley have a good hearty laugh if his piranha caught him on the finger tip. Very hearty indeed.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I speak fluent Thai and the guy is clearly saying _"I'm force feeding this piece of sh*t piraya because I'm a prick and I like to torture my animals. In my next video I'm gonna cut it's lips off so it looks like a bad azz!"_


LOL but I think thats guy was speaking in Japanese.
Digged in a little more, it appears that piraya had stopped eating for 1 month so he got worried and started hand feed it.
It eventually died at the end of Auguest 2010 which is about a month or two later. it turns out to be a female full with eggs.


----------

